# Strava and Segments Disappearing?



## Bethany1 (Jan 18, 2012)

Is there a way to change your segments once you've made them? And do they just "disappear" when you know a segment is there because you made it? Or does Strava pick and choose segments or just drop them at random?

Made a segment along a trail last month and now it's gone. It's replaced with just an "A" and nothing else. It was there and another guy placed on it a few days later. It's an 18 mile trail segment round trip when I made it. Says it's been used 7 times and best time is me at 3 seconds. LOL.

Was in Lincoln and knew a segment was along part of the route and sped up hoping to break my time. When I loaded my ride, segment wasn't even there but it exists on the segment search.

Made another segment at a trail and should have shown up on Sunday, but nothing.

This app drives me nuts. I love the idea, but Strava seems to take great delight in making this a pain. 

Thanks for any help


----------



## Jdub (Jan 12, 2004)

I've never seen any segment of mine disappear. Have you looked on the website and gone to the "My Segments" tab that shows all the segments you created to see if they are there?

When you do a ride, sometimes less popular segments (no idea how popular is defined) aren't shown, but at the bottom of the screen it says something like "There are 8 hidden segments..." (See screenshots)


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

A few segments I created about a year ago are no longer on my "created segments" page... they are still there with people racing up them, but I no longer have the ability to edit or rename them. Not sure who does.

The other problem sounds like GPS drift resulting in a missed segment match, (which happens now and then) if I read your question correctly.


----------



## Bethany1 (Jan 18, 2012)

Went to Strava's site and checked out their forums. Apparently Strava likes to drop segments. Not sure I can edit a segment I made as I wanted to change the start/end to keep it simple so it wasn't at the parking lot or end in the small park but where the trail actually starts/ends. Since it's vanished, I can't edit it if I could. It was there before because another person had beaten my time.

Did some more looking into that same ride since I use it frequently. Drift is really bad, but I'm going through cornfields, along the cliffs and through the trees. I would have redone the trail today, but since the foliage is dead I found a couple of ATV tracks that were hidden. Was nice to get off the beaten limestone path and explore.

After looking at another segment and with Strava's site, it appears that the segments are one direction not both ways. I had gone the "wrong" way by going south to north.

Drift is also bad on the mountain bike trail I ride with Nakedbabytoes and the directional thing since we went from the south trailhead up to the northern one. 

They probably make it so you can't edit so you can't mess with your stats.


----------



## Bethany1 (Jan 18, 2012)

Figured out how to change the segment. One of those "duh" moments. Hopefully it all updates soon.

Still not showing all my segments, but I'm too tired to care.


----------

